# No great white whales here.



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

But we have Captain Ahab, First Mate Starbuck and the Pequod! Now that they have names, I thought I'd throw up a few more pictures of my growin' boys in their newly decorated ship, er, cage. 









Ahab playing peek-a-boo.









Now he's checking out the tire swing.









Redecorating. He grabbed the paper towel off the first floor and hoofed it up the ramp to put it in the second floor Coke fort.









Starbuck hanging out in the second floor Coke fort. He's a little shy and this was the only good picture I managed to get of him.









Rat licks are the best, no?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You're boys are gorgeous! I love that tire you have in the cage. How old are they?


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

> You're boys are gorgeous! I love that tire you have in the cage. How old are they?


Thank-you.  I'm not sure. They were a birthday gift. If I had to venture a guess, I'd say somewhere around 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Kathleen said:


> Thank-you.  I'm not sure. They were a birthday gift. If I had to venture a guess, I'd say somewhere around 6-8 weeks.


Awww and what a cute birthday gift they were too!


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

cuties =]


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Hee, I did that too... Zinc is Captain and Klardae was First Mate, I guess Fizz and Cola are the crew? LOL


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

> Hee, I did that too... Zinc is Captain and Klardae was First Mate, I guess Fizz and Cola are the crew? LOL


Cool.  Ahab and Starbuck are named after the main characters in the classic novel Moby Dick. They are captain and first mate in the story, respectively, and their ship is called the Pequod, so that's what I call the boys' cage.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Ahhhh. Well I just made mine up, so.


----------



## KeepersPlay (Jul 9, 2008)

What time can I come over and pick up Starbuck? He's ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

> What time can I come over and pick up Starbuck? He's ADORABLE!!!


Starbuck appreciates the compliment.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

I love the licky licky picture!   Such cute babies.


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

such cute babies! i live in Louisville too, where did you get them? .. if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

awww! so cute!


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank-you for all the comments. 



> such cute babies! i live in Louisville too, where did you get them? .. if you don't mind me asking


The Feeder Supply near The Summit, I believe.


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

oh that's awesome! i've got 2 from there and they're always 100% healthy and wonderful, but BEWARE one of my ratties got mites and i couldn't figure out how, and i believe it was from their open stock feed


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

> oh that's awesome! i've got 2 from there and they're always 100% healthy and wonderful


Yeah, I couldn't be happier with them. I do wonder where they get their livestock and keep meaning to ask if their source is a mill or hobby breeders (hopefully the latter). I know a bunch of their animals have posted birthdates so I don't think they come from mills... but I could be wrong.

The mites could have come from there (the feed) or some untreated bedding. I would not be surprised either way. Those suckers are sneaky.


----------

